# too much play slop wobble in plow frame? - Meyer



## blast_plow (Oct 17, 2014)

first time snow plower here. Just finished the install on a Meyer e47 with a TM 6.5 blade on a 2005 Wrangler Sport. Plowing a steep residential 1000ft driveway in north west NJ, and some neighbors.

Its obvious there is play in the bolts and pins. I'm not sure how much is too much. The "king" pin seems excessive, and the pins that fasten the a-frame on to the vehicle are pretty loose too.

youtube video of my setup is here:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

blast_plow;1847664 said:


> first time snow plower here. Just finished the install on a Meyer e47 with a TM 6.5 blade on a 2005 Wrangler Sport. Plowing a steep residential 1000ft driveway in north west NJ, and some neighbors.
> 
> Its obvious there is play in the bolts and pins. I'm not sure how much is too much. The "king" pin seems excessive, and the pins that fasten the a-frame on to the vehicle are pretty loose too.
> 
> youtube video of my setup is here:


That's pretty typical, plows need to follow / float along the contour of the ground to an extent. 
Since it appears the plow is used and probably new to you, you could replace the center pin / bushing and "A" frame pivot pins to tighten it up a little, if you do get pins with grease zerks so you can lube them. The hitch pins that go into the frame mounted to the Jeep will always be a little loose.


----------

